# Spice Platinum



## Mike T

Does anyone know if Spice Platinum is triple x or is it just like the other channels DTV has?


----------



## Geronimo

There is no rating "XXX" and there never was.


----------



## Mike T

Oh well, Thanks 4 the info -


----------



## Lyle_JP

Mike,

Dish has a channel called Extacy which pulls no punches whatsoever. If you can rent it at your local porno shop, they show it on Extacy. In fact, the channel cannot be subscribed to in about 12 states because of its content.

-Lyle J.P.


----------



## Mike T

I have seen Dish's Exxxtasy channel - It's a great channel if your really into porn. I was just wondering if Directv was getting bold and adding something as "more adult" as DISH. ie showing "everything"......


----------



## RandyAB

I have used one of the channels on Directv, and believe me they show everything. It is the channel with the Vivid Double Features.

And while their is no official XXX rating, I am pretty sure most people know that it means Hardcare porn showing penetration.

Just wanted to clarify


----------



## Unthinkable

I'm noticing even the tamer non porn pay per view networks like MTV (Springer Spring Break, Real World, Road Rules) and E! are getting bolder and bolder each year in fashioning shows like Wild On... around a Girls Gone Wild premise with the blurred effects to protect the innocents. Sign of the times and a sign of sex sells when properly aimed at the right demographics.


----------



## gcutler

Erotic Networks even uses the XXX ratings, not official, but universally understood. 

So 
Pleasure channel is "X"; totally edited to the point with the other channel available, why bother. 
TEN and ETC is "XX", hardcore but edited to allow play across 100% of the US. 
Extasy is "XXX", pretty much only edited down to fit in 90 minute block.

goto watchten.com and there is a FAQ, they explain the difference between 3 type of channels offered, and that pretty much deliniates the X-XX-XXX ratings in the real world today.


----------



## Steve Mehs

According to Dish Takes

XXX - Extasy and those other two New Frontier channel E* never had
XX - ETC, TEN, Hot Zone
X - Playboy, Pleasure and Cinemax between ~1AM-3AM 

Didn't at one time, when the movie rating system first came out, there was an offical X rating?


----------



## Mike T

I have always thought there was a X rating. I guess maybe they did away with it over the years. I guess Mature took over, which to me does not really tell me much. That could be anything from a Soft R rating to XXX.


----------



## Ryan

X was a legitimate rating but was changed to NC-17 to eliminate the 'porno' stigma.


----------



## Geronimo

X was legitimate but XX XX or 10X never were.


----------



## RandyAB

But we all understand what XXX means, which really makes me wonder why it was brought up in the first place for just a general question


----------



## Mike T

IT started as wanting to know if Spice Platinum was a xxx channel or just a "mature" channel that shows edited movies


----------

